# Jesus Calling



## Matthew1344 (Mar 23, 2014)

Someone recently has given my wife a copy of Jesus calling and i really do not want to read 10 blogs or read all 365 devotions, but i heard that something was weird about this book. Can someone help me out and fill me in?

thanks brothers!


----------



## Berean (Mar 23, 2014)

Here's a recent thread for starters. http://www.puritanboard.com/f15/Jesus-calling-pca-82431/


----------



## Free Christian (Mar 23, 2014)

Charismatic. From what I have been able to pick up on, its almost, though not exactly the same, a bit Ellen Whitish.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Mar 23, 2014)

It’s worse than realized. A good friend was given the book, and is quite taken with it. I knew right off something was wrong so I looked around and found the book, _“Another Jesus” Calling_ (alluding to the verse 2 Cor 11:4), which is a detailed and in-depth refutation of Sarah Young’s book. From a blurb on the refuting book:
When former New Ager Warren B. Smith read _Jesus Calling_, he became greatly concerned, finding it troubling to see a number of New Age practices and concepts being presented as completely normal for Christians.

Even more troubling, there were no warnings or disclaimers about what was being introduced. By the end of the book, _Jesus Calling_ and its “Jesus” had subtly, and not so subtly, introduced occult/New Age channeling, spiritual dictation, creative visualization, meditation, divine alchemy, co-creation with God, and _practicing the presence_ like it was everyday Christian fare. New Age terms and concepts were brought into the messages like they were no big deal. And added to this were indirect references to a pantheistic poet and two classic New Age books, along with a hearty endorsement of _God Calling_ – the channeled book that inspired Sarah Young to try and receive her own personal messages from Jesus.

The unusual use of language by the “Jesus” of _Jesus Calling_ was also disturbing. It seemed to run the gamut from “everyday Joe” language to strange word choice, unwarranted flattery, worldly clichés, repetitive phrases, disparaging comments, and not so subtle mockery. All in all, _Jesus Calling_ seemed to be an obvious attempt by our spiritual Adversary to get an even further foothold inside the Christian church.​ 
The book may be gotten here. 

More reviews:

About _"Another Jesus" Calling_: From the Lighthouse BlogImportant New Book By Warren B. Smith Examines Sarah Young’s Jesus Calling – A Biblical Critique

Lighthouse Trails: From the Lighthouse BlogAbout That Jesus Calling – 10 Things You Might Not Know

Tim Challies review: Jesus Calling | Challies Dot Com

Review of _God Calling_: From the Lighthouse BlogBook Review: God Calling edited by A.J. Russell

Is Deception Calling? A Review: Is Deception Calling? A review of Jesus Calling by Sarah Young | Steak and a Bible

Do not be surprised – Another review: Do Not Be Surprised...: Jesus Calling

--------

I have found Lighthouse Trails a keen discernment ministry. Yes, they are Dispensational, and I think IFB, but nonetheless very sharp and Biblical in this area of discernment.


----------

